# honey bee healthy



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I consider it a "Robbing Inducing Agent" also. Just about every time I used it, it started a robbing frenzy. I haven't used it in about three years.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Depends on who you ask. Is the sugar water one puts it in?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

The unique forum rules in the treatment free forum designates HBH as a treatment sugar water is not a treatment according to forum rules


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

GaryG74 said:


> I consider it a "Robbing Inducing Agent" also. Just about every time I used it, it started a robbing frenzy. I haven't used it in about three years.


I would agree and at nearly $100 per gallon I have also noticed a deleterious affect on my bank account as well.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

EPA considers it a pesticide.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I consider it a "Robbing Inducing Agent" also.

Yes. It is almost perfectly designed to start a robbing frenzy...


----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)

i use it and have never had a robbing incident I have even fed splits next to established hive with no problems I am using the frame feeders in the hive. Maybe that would have something to do with it. Also may since I have carnis they aren't as prone as Italians to rob I am told.


----------



## jwdeeming (Apr 22, 2014)

I use it at half the recommended dose and agree robbers get motivated. I only use it on hives with a small entrance reducer. Pretty sure I killed a weak swarm trapped hive by leaving the entrance too large and within two days nothing but foreign black bees were the only ones going in and out. The swarm queen was left with only a dozen attendants and the rest were gone. Caution is in order.


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

If I understand correctly, the HBH is a sugar water treatment. If I may branch just a bit, I have been concerned about the Ph level of the sugar syrup. I have wondered about adding ascorbic acid (vitamin C) to the sugar water mix to approximate the same Ph as honey. If the HBH is a sugar water additive, would the ascorbic acid also be an additive, or, is it a bee treatment? Litmus paper is not as available as it used to be. My local pharmacies do not have Ph meters and I am not sure what the ratio would be or even if it is worth doing. I don't think anyone would argue that the naturally produced honey in the hive is much more desireable for wintering the bees compared to the sugar syrup. Honey Bee Healthy or self formulated substitutes, probably have some benefits but I wonder about the long term effects it has on genetic selection of the more fit survivors. I won't let my bees starve out if I can help it. I guess this makes me an 80% natural beek. I am very open to any opinions or input on these additive issues.

"All the natives in South America walk in a straight line. At least the one I saw did." Best wishes...LP


----------

